# BeQuiet 850 Dark Pro "SCHWÄCHELT"



## YellowCaps (4. Juni 2011)

*BeQuiet 850 Dark Pro "SCHWÄCHELT"*

Wie kann des angehn, das mein System abspackt sobald ich über 750 Last aus der Steckdose mit meinem SYStem ziehe?

Ich führe das auf das NT zurück. 

Das 850 sollte doch auch noch n paar Reserven haben. Kleinere Netzteile lassen sich doch auch kurz im Überlastbereich betreiben. Oder ist das so vorgesehen, das die 850 eine eher optimistische Leistungsangabe darstellt, als eine konservative.

Es stürzen übrigends die Grakas ab. "Als Info" Beim benchen. Mit nem 1000Watt NT gibts da keine Probleme (andrer Hersteller)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: BeQuiet 850 Dark Pro "SCHWÄCHELT"*

Wie wäre es zuerst mal mit Details zum Rechner. Ist das DPP schon älter? Eigendlich sollten NT´s die Leistungsangaben aushalten


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: BeQuiet 850 Dark Pro "SCHWÄCHELT"*

Hallo YellowCaps

Wie mein Vorredner schon anmerkte ist es schwierig, etwas zu sagen, ohne die genauen Umstände zu kennen.
Daher wäre es schön, wenn du uns die verwendeten Komponenten mitteilen könntest.


----------



## Marvin82 (4. Juni 2011)

Welches ist es ? Nehme an das P7 oder?


----------



## YellowCaps (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: BeQuiet 850 Dark Pro "SCHWÄCHELT"*

Core i7 920
Gigabyte Extreme
2 HD 5850 rev1
5 HDDs
1 SSD
12 GB Exceleram

BeQuiet Dark Power 850 Pro (Müßte das P7 sein)

CPU ab/auf 4500MHz und die beiden Grakas auf 1000mhz das geht noch grade so rund 750 W beim benchen


----------



## Gast1111 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: BeQuiet 850 Dark Pro "SCHWÄCHELT"*

Hmm eig. kann da das NT gar nicht schwächeln


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: BeQuiet 850 Dark Pro "SCHWÄCHELT"*

Normale Luftkühlung oder Wasser? Eigendlich sollten da nichtmal 600W zusammen kommen ohne OC. Das P8 könnte schon 3 Jahre auf dem Buckel haben, und dadurch schon durch Alterung Leistungseinbußen haben


----------



## Gast1111 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: BeQuiet 850 Dark Pro "SCHWÄCHELT"*

Du weißt ja nicht welche Spannungen er verwendet


----------



## widder0815 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: BeQuiet 850 Dark Pro "SCHWÄCHELT"*

@TE

Wie alt ist dein BeQuiet ?


----------



## YellowCaps (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: BeQuiet 850 Dark Pro "SCHWÄCHELT"*

Das NT wurde vor ca 1,5 jahren gegen ein neues Ausgetauscht. Spannungen sind für die Werte schon recht hoch. CPU ist Wakü, Grakas nit.

PC läuft 24/7.

Da die Einstellungen zum benchen ja schon grenzwertig sind. Aber ich hab lange rumprobiert. Einstellungen zB der Grakas die sonst problemlos durchlaufen, werden instabil wenn ich die CPU hochziehe und eben über ~750Watts aus der Steckdose gezogen werden.

Das äußert sich dann so, mal läufts durch mal nit. Erst wenn ich dann wieder mit den Grakas im Takt runtergehe läufts rund durch aber dann liege ich auch wieder unter den 750 Watts.


----------



## Marvin82 (5. Juni 2011)

Das liegt an den 12v schienen 
Mir hat's die graka abgeschossen nach 5Stunden ( non OC )  
Habe nen neues P8 900W für das P7 bekommen von BQ ( danke für den schnellen Austausch und Support ) und seit dem ist ruhe 

Das P8 ist echt ein sahneteil , kann ich nur jedem empfehlen 
Macht bei mir alles mit sogar 3x 480GTX 4,7Ghz 920er bei max 1200W  ohne mucken


----------



## YellowCaps (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: BeQuiet 850 Dark Pro "SCHWÄCHELT"*

Na sowas wäre ne nette Option udn würde wohl auch helfen. Na mal Montag auf Antwort warten.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: BeQuiet 850 Dark Pro "SCHWÄCHELT"*



YellowCaps schrieb:


> CPU ab/auf 4500MHz und die beiden Grakas auf 1000mhz das geht noch grade so rund 750 W beim benchen


OK; das ist ganz schön übertaktet...
Um welches andere Netzteil handelt(e) es sich?


----------



## YellowCaps (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: BeQuiet 850 Dark Pro "SCHWÄCHELT"*

hab nochmal meinen kumpel gefragt, der mir das n für den test geliehen hatte. ein enermax 950 war das.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: BeQuiet 850 Dark Pro "SCHWÄCHELT"*

Hallo YellowCaps

Bei dem Grad der Übertaktung, die du durchgeführt hast, kann es durchaus sein, dass eines unserer 850W Netzteile für einen stabilen Betrieb nicht ausreichend ist.
Hier liegt auch kein Defekt am Netzteil vor.

Bei starker Übertaktung hängt sehr viel vom Zusammenspiel der Komponenten untereinander ab. So ist es nicht ungewöhnlich, dass einige Komponenten bei starker Übertaktung besser miteinander harmonieren als andere Komponenten.


----------



## YellowCaps (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: BeQuiet 850 Dark Pro "SCHWÄCHELT"*

NA das sehe ich aber anders. Wozu kaufe ich denn ein Markennetztteil mit 850 Watt zum übertakten. Bei einer aufgenommen Leistuung aus der Steckdose von 750Watt wäre die effizienz dermaßen schlecht, das ich als Hersteller mich schämen würde.

Sagen wir mal das NT hätte einen Wirkungsgrad von 80%. UM auf 850 Watt zu kömmen wäre das eine leistungsaufnahme vom Netz von Rund 1050Watt. Mir fehlen da 300Watt.

Mit dem NT ist iwas nicht i.o.

Icvh hatte diesbzgl auch schon bei euch angerufen. Am 18 Mai und mit einem *Name unkenntlich gemacht* gesprochen, der wollte das weitergeben und ich sollte zurück gerufen werden. Ist leider nicht passiert. Für ein Netzteil was mal fast 200 gekostet hat, ist die leistung, der Sevice, totz des schonmal vorgenommenen Austausches, eher dürftig. Ich betreibe damit meinen Testrechner.
Die beiden Point of View GTX580 die vor kurzem hatte, konnte ich so gut wie gar nicht damit antreiben. Sollte ich das erwähnen, das es an nem schwächelndem BeQuiet NT liegt, wo mir gesagt wurde das wäre völlig normal? ich meine das bei einer Aufnahme von 750 Netzleistung die Grenze der Leistungsfähigkeit des BeQuiet 850 Dark Power Pro P7 erreicht wurde.

Das ist nicht euer ernst?


----------



## Marvin82 (7. Juni 2011)

Die Grenzen des NT sind noch lange nicht erreicht , nur eben die der graka Schienen
Mal zum Vergleich 

P7 alle 12V schienen mit 20A
P8 von min 22A bis 32A


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: BeQuiet 850 Dark Pro "SCHWÄCHELT"*

Hallo YellowCaps

Du betreibst sowohl deine CPU als auch deine Grafikkarten weißt außerhalb der vom jeweiligen Hersteller festgelegten Spezifikationen um nicht zu sagen, dass du die Komponenten am Limit betreibst. Das kann mit einem anderen Netzteil _scheinbar_ stabiler sein.

Unterm Strich kann ich dir aber sagen, dass ein Defekt nicht vorliegt, da deine CPU 70% oberhalb der vom Hersteller vorgesehenen Rahmenbedingungen betrieben wird und der Betrieb von Komponenten außerhalb der vom Hersteler vorgegebenen Rahmenbedingungen generell *auf eigenes Risiko erfolgt*.

Das Netzteil würde die 850W auch stabil schaffen, wenn du weniger stark übertakten würdest.


----------



## Marvin82 (7. Juni 2011)

Super das wussten wir schon .
Was hat das mit der Leistung des NT zu tun ?
Das es eigenes Risiko ist die CPU zu Schrotten bei oc ist jedem glaube ich bewusst 
Wenn ich alles @ Stock betreibe brauch ich aber kein 850Watt NT 
Nur nochmal am Rande , mein P7 hat's die 12V schiene durchgehauen bei nur einer 480GTX @ Stock .... Und mir hat's zum Glück nur die 480er zerlegt dadurch.
Da war das P8 das Mindeste was BQ machen konnte.
Da ich auf einer defekten 480er sitzen geblieben bin 
Und nur am Rande , das NT war erst 5Monate jung


----------



## YellowCaps (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: BeQuiet 850 Dark Pro "SCHWÄCHELT"*

rein rechnerisch gesehen, fehlt hier eine 12 V Schiene.

Wie Marvin schon sagt, haben es die anderen Hersteller drauf, Hardware zu entwickeln die auch noch mit 70% Überlast einwandfrei funktioniert.

(Zu dem scheinbar stabiler mit einem anderen Netzteil Da liefen auch noch 4600Mhz ++CPU Takt)

Was ich wie betreibe ist doch irrelevant. Euer NT schafft nichmal seine Spezifikation bei mir.

Wozu brauch ich denn sonst ein NT mit 850Watt. Non OC schafft sogar noch mein Uralt Enermax NT mit 465Watt einen stabilen Betrieb. Zwar mit dutzenden Adaptern, aber das läuft.

Und einmal hat es das NT bei mir ja schon, kurz nach Erwerb , zerlegt. 

Betrieb einer 5850 mit 2 x 12V Schine. Ergo Rund 2 x 200Watt zzgl der über den PciEx Slot gelieferten 75W, wären als pro Graka 475 Watt die zur Verfügung stehen müßten.
Selbst unter den besten Kühlungsbedingeungen, werde ich die theoretsch zur Verfügung stehende Leistund mit einer 5850 nicht ausschöpfen können.
Die Aussage die 12 V Schienen wären am Ende, läßt mich daran zweifeln, das überhaupt jemals 18A Leistung zur Verfügung standen

Ich fühle mich langsam etwas abgewimmelt. Da ich die erste Anfrage telefonisch ja schon am 18Mai gestellt hatte, der versprochene Rückruf aber immer noch auf sich warten läßt.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: BeQuiet 850 Dark Pro "SCHWÄCHELT"*



Marvin82 schrieb:


> Super das wussten wir schon .
> Was hat das mit der Leistung des NT zu tun?
> Das es eigenes Risiko ist die CPU zu Schrotten bei oc ist jedem glaube ich bewusst
> Wenn ich alles @ Stock betreibe brauch ich aber kein 850Watt NT


Hallo Marvin82

Ich bezog mich hierbei eher auf die Stabilität des Systemes, die bei dem Betrieb außerhalb der von den jeweiligen Herstellern festgelegten Rahmenbedingungen nicht gegeben ist.



Marvin82 schrieb:


> Nur nochmal am Rande , mein P7 hat's die 12V schiene durchgehauen bei nur einer 480GTX @ Stock .... Und mir hat's zum Glück nur die 480er zerlegt dadurch.


Was ist genau passiert?

Aufgrund deiner Beschreibung gehe ich aber nicht davon aus, das das Netzteil die Grafikkarte zerstört hat sondern andere Umstände zu dem Ausfall geführt haben müssen.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: BeQuiet 850 Dark Pro "SCHWÄCHELT"*

BeQuiet Tut sich gut daran mehrere 12v schienen zu fahren , das hat aber seine vor und Nachteile ... eines der Nachteile sieht man hier im Thread (Ich weiß warum ich oder andere Hard OCler auf eine Schiene schwören , auch wenn es 800watt aufwerts Netzteile sind)


----------



## Gast1111 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: BeQuiet 850 Dark Pro "SCHWÄCHELT"*

Dafür gibts bei den P9 doch den OCK


----------



## Marvin82 (7. Juni 2011)

Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Marvin82
> 
> Ich bezog mich hierbei eher auf die Stabilität des Systemes, die bei dem Betrieb außerhalb der von den jeweiligen Herstellern festgelegten Rahmenbedingungen nicht gegeben ist.


Die Stabilität der Komponenten ist je gegeben mit einem anderen NT
Auch außerhalb der Spezifikationen der Hardware Hersteller 
Wenn die Stabilität mit euerem NT bei einer gesamt Auslastung von ~90% (Effizienz nicht mit einbezogen) nicht gegeben ist liegt zwar kein defekt vor aber es erbringt nicht die volle Leistung 

Darum geht es hier .



			
				Wa1lock schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür gibts bei den P9 doch den OCK


 
Gibts beim P8 schon


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: BeQuiet 850 Dark Pro "SCHWÄCHELT"*



YellowCaps schrieb:


> rein rechnerisch gesehen, fehlt hier eine 12 V Schiene.


Wie kommst du darauf?!



YellowCaps schrieb:


> Wie Marvin schon sagt, haben es die anderen Hersteller drauf, Hardware zu entwickeln die auch noch mit 70% Überlast einwandfrei funktioniert.


 Das ist nicht korrekt.
Denn, wie ich schrieb, kann und wird dir kein Hersteller den Betrieb der Komponenten in dem Bereich, in dem du sie betreibst, garantieren können.

Nochmal: du betreibst deine Komponenten am Limit, so dass hier mit Abstürzen zu rechnen ist. Einem Hersteller hier vorzuwerfen, er hätte keine guten Produkte, weil ein Produkt des Herstellers den Betrieb deiner Komponenten in diesem Bereich nicht erlaubt, ist aus diesem Grunde schon nicht sehr fein.



YellowCaps schrieb:


> Was ich wie betreibe ist doch irrelevant. Euer NT schafft nichmal seine Spezifikation bei mir.


Nein, es ist sehr relevant, wie du etwas betreibst. Es hat schon einen Grund, warum die Hersteller ihre Komponenten auf bestimmte Taktraten (bei den entsprechenden Spannungen) spezifiziert haben. Und sie gewährleisten auch nur, dass die Komponenten innerhalb dieser Parameter funktionieren, nicht darüber hinaus.

Überschreitest du diese Spezifikation, bist du auf die selbst gestellt. Es heißt im Klartext, dass du selbst dafür verantwortlich bist, dass das System funktioniert, die Hersteller können dich in diesem Punkt in keinster Weise unterstützen. 
Entsprechend kannst du auch keinem Hersteller einen Vorwurf machen, wenn ein stark übertaktetes System nicht reibungslos funktioniert.



YellowCaps schrieb:


> Wozu brauch ich denn sonst ein NT mit 850Watt. Non OC schafft sogar noch mein Uralt Enermax NT mit 465Watt einen stabilen Betrieb. Zwar mit dutzenden Adaptern, aber das läuft.


Über den non OC Betrieb können wir jeder Zeit reden. Das sollte das P7 auch ohne größere Handstände schaffen.



YellowCaps schrieb:


> Die Aussage die 12 V Schienen wären am Ende, läßt mich daran zweifeln, das überhaupt jemals 18A Leistung zur Verfügung standen


Ich glaub, du hast meine Aussagen nicht verstanden bzw was ich sagen wollte...


----------



## YellowCaps (7. Juni 2011)

Marvin82 schrieb:


> Die Stabilität der Komponenten ist je gegeben mit einem anderen NT
> Auch außerhalb der Spezifikationen der Hardware Hersteller
> Wenn die Stabilität mit euerem NT bei einer gesamt Auslastung von ~90% (Effizienz nicht mit einbezogen) nicht gegeben ist liegt zwar kein defekt vor aber es erbringt nicht die volle Leistung
> 
> Darum geht es hier .


Deswegen ja auch "SCHWÄCHELT"

Da stellt sich mir doch wieder das Gefühl ein, ich werde abgewimmelt. Unter dem Deckmantel das ich andrer Leuts Produkte außerhalb der Spezifikationen betreibe, versucht ihr mir zu verkaufen, das dann auch euer Produkt nicht einmal die Nennleistung bringen können muß. Wozu dann Netzteile mit mehr als 600Watt anbieten?

Das ist ein Testsystem. Das Komponenten die Nennspezifikatioen problemlos laufen wird hier erwartet und vorausgesetzt.

Soll ich künftig schreiben, das Bequiet den Betrieb von andre Hersteller Komponenten nicht außerhalb derer Spezifikation, garantieren kann?
Weil es vorkommen kann, das die Basis, sprich das NT die in Aussicht gestellte Leistung dann nicht mehr zur Verfügung stellt.!!!!

Wie ich darauf komme?? Ich kann rechnen! Und es würde zur Symptomatik passen.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: BeQuiet 850 Dark Pro "SCHWÄCHELT"*

Hallo YellowCaps

DU kannst mir gern per PN deine Telefonnummer zukommen lassen.
Ich werde die Nummer dann an einen technischen Produktmanager weiterleiten, der sich dann bei dir melden werden wird.


----------



## Philipus II (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: BeQuiet 850 Dark Pro "SCHWÄCHELT"*

Listan be quiet! Netzteile stellen ihre versprochenen Leistungen  selbstverständlich zur Verfügung. Tests mit bis zu 110% Last auf  Teststationen wie der Chroma sind mit einem Listan be quiet! Netzteil  kein Problem. Natürlich gibts hin und wieder ein paar defekte Exemplare,  aber auch nicht in einer anderen Größenordnung als bei der Konkurrenz.

Im konkreten Fall hier halte ich einen Fehler des Netzteils nicht für  wahrscheinlich. Dein System ist derart massiv übertaktet, dass es von  jeglichen Spezifikationen weit entfernt ist. Auch wenn das Netzteil  absolut spezifikationsgerechte Spannungen liefert, muss dein System  nicht stabil laufen.
Derart massives OC ist zum einen immer ein gewisses Glücksspiel. Mehrere  Komponenten durchzuprobieren, sowohl von unterschiedlichen Herstellern  als auch sogar des gleichen Modells kann noch ein paar Mhz bringen.
Zum anderen profitieren OC Projekte oft von ausdrücklich den Specs  widersprechenden Komponenten oder von bestimmter Positionierung  innerhalb der Specs. Liefert das Netzteil ideale Spannungen, kann das  für ein solches Projekt nachteilig sein. Bei massivem OC empfiehlt man  Single Rail Geräte mit Spannungen am oberen Limit, sehr starker  Belüftung und deutlicher Überdiemensionierung. Will man Rekorde  aufstellen, sollten 75% Netzteillast nicht überschritten werden.

Ich persönlich sehe keinen Fehler beim Netzteil. Es wird wohl weitgehend spezifikationsgerechte Spannungen liefern.

Sonst:
Ich hätte eine Erklärung für die Abstürze:
Möglicherweise kühlt das Netzteil der Konkurrenz die Spannungsversorgung von Mainboard oder Grafikkarte besser.
Bei mir gabs schon mal durch einen Wechsel von einem hochdrehenden auf  ein sehr leises Netzteil Probleme mit einem überlasteten Mainboard.  Schließe diese Ursache bitte mal aus.


----------



## Marvin82 (7. Juni 2011)

Naja 
Schiebt es nur auf das oc
Fakt ist das es nicht die Leistung bring und das weil die PCIe schienen nicht genug Saft liefern
Nicht umsonst sind es jetzt 32A statt 20A 
Ich bin mehr als zufrieden was die Qualität und die Leistung des P8 900w an geht
Aber mit Ruhm bekleckert ihr euch nicht mit so Aussagen was das OC an geht.
Zumal die größte Gruppe die sich in diesen Dimensionen ein NT Kauf , dies tut um eine ausreichend dimensionierte stabile Spannungversorgung zu erhalten


----------



## Gast1111 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: BeQuiet 850 Dark Pro "SCHWÄCHELT"*

Hey,
ich glaube ihr geht da etwas voreingenommen ran, natürlich ist der TE sauer, weil aus seiner Sicht das Netzteil nicht das bringt was es bringen sollte,
Marvin82 hat auch schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht und dazu probiert BQ sich hier mit aus eurer Sicht dürftigen Ausreden raus zu plaudern.
Aber: Das Netzteil kann zwar die Leistung von 850W erbringen, nun mal aber durch den stark erhöhten Verbrauch auf den 12V Schienen die eben
nur 20A bieten, nicht mehr stabil, wenn mehr 5V Last oder mehr 12V Last auf einer anderen Schiene dann würde es ja stabil laufen 
Und BQ kann man das auch nicht mehr zum Vorwurf machen, denn anscheinend haben sie das Problem ja erkannt und beim P8/P9
den OCK und ausserdem bessere 12V Rails eingebaut, wobei die Aussage das man anderer Leute Hardware ausserhalb der Spezifikationen
betreibt den Betrieb der eigenen nicht damit zusammenhängenden natürlich Müll ist.
(Ist ja wie, hab meine CPU auf 5GHz sie läuft absolut stabil, nur meine Graka geht jetzt nicht mehr?) 
mfg


----------



## ACDSee (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: BeQuiet 850 Dark Pro "SCHWÄCHELT"*

Eine Grafikkarte steckt immer nur an einem bzw. zwei PCI-E Anschlüssen.  Diese müssen die nötige Wattzahl erreichen können, die die Grafikkarte  zum Betrieb benötigt. 
Diese Zahlen klebt der Hersteller für alle sichtbar auf das Netzteil. Dann beginnt das rechnen.

Bei 20A * 12V sind es max. 240 Watt je Schiene - könnte bei OC schnell knapp werden
Bei 32A * 12V sind es max. 384 Watt je Schiene - sollte auch bei OC ausreichen (ggf. nicht bei Dual-GPU-Karten).

Es ist dann völlig egal, ob das Netzteil auf allen Leitungen zusammen  850 Watt schafft, eine 12V-Leitung ist auf 240 bzw. 384 Watt begrenzt,  alles andere wäre Überlast. Das Netzteil läuft also außerhalb der Spezifikationen.
Fraglich ist, ob das eine Gewährleistung ausschließt oder sich konsequenterweise das Netzteil abschalten müsste. Meiner Ansicht nach trifft beides zu.

Im Single-Rail-Betrieb ist es leichter (Bsp.: Dark Power Pro P9 850). 12V-Schiene mit max. 70A = 840 Watt -> dann kann man auch CPU + HD 6990 noch übertakten.


----------



## YellowCaps (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: BeQuiet 850 Dark Pro "SCHWÄCHELT"*

Das Problem wurde weiter erörtert und eine Lösung gefunden. Vielen Dank an Stefan und BeQuiet an dieser Stelle.


----------

